# estrogen cream...?



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

Well, my dr.'s office thinks that using estrogen cream on my cervix will break up the scar tissue left from the cone biopsy I had 2 1/2years ago. (I concieved once, but lost to m/c, and have had excruciatingly painful periods-this has led me to believe that there is cervical stenosis)
So, has anyone heard of this, or used this? Pros and cons?
I have an appointment this next tues, so I'm hoping to have more info by then.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

No one?
Maybe I'll try x-posting.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I have heard of estrogen cream being given to baby girls with labial adhesions, to break up the adhesions... I don't have any personal experience, though. One of my girls had hymenal tags, I read about this adhesion thing when I was researching the tags.


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

OK, finally got in to see my doc. She tried manually dialating me with some sort of dialator. She couldn't really even get it halfway in before I was screaming and begging her to stop. Yes, it was obvious that my cervix was scarred down but good.
So, she offered me the estrogen cream, which I readily took. (and which is also really freakin' expensive!!!)
Came home and used it that night, like she said to. At midnight, I awoke to horrible stomach cramping and bad diarrhea that lasted for about 18 hours.
It could have been something I ate...it could have been a bug, as I've not felt "right" in a week or so....or it could be the estrogen cream...
Any ideas?
Otherwise, I'm planning on trying it again (maybe at half the dose I used last time) saturday night...and pray/hope for the best.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I took estrogen pills during my infertility cycles and never had any side effects... I can't think why estrogen would affect you that way. Especially applied locally to the affected area, as I assume you are... then it wouldn't go through your liver and you would be much less likely to have side effects anyway. I'd say it's probably coincidence - but you won't know unless it keeps happening.


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

I believe you are right. I've decided I had a 24 hour bug. Bleh!
So, I tried the cream again last night, at half the dose my doc said. And I'm fine today. Yipee!!!
So, I'll go back to the full dose tonight.
And I'm praying hard that it works. I just don't think I can go through the manual dialation. I go back in in 4 weeks to see if it's working.
Wish me luck!


----------

